# Impact Audio Cables Review: A Fresh Source of Quality (Sound), Not Quantity (Price)



## JoeDoe

If you're one of the Average Joes like yours truly (pun intended...), who doesn't have buku $$$ to spend on boutique cables for your cans, it's no secret that options are slim. Without going the coin toss route that is Chinese sellers on eBay, there are a few head-fi members or small private ventures that will assemble a decent (yet basic) OFC or SPC cable for you for between $100-200. Bear in mind, to stay in this price range, you are most likely getting 5-6' of Mogami or Canare wire in a basic sleeve without any fancy Y-split or plug. The list of vendors who will do a quality job for under $100 is one that I can count on one hand. Enter Impact Audio Cables.
  
​ (Impact's logo)​  
 Impact is a small storefront that can be discovered through Facebook or Etsy and from what I can tell at this point, is all the work of one man doing one order at a time.
  
 After trying a few cables for my HE500s over the last few months, until recently I hadn't settled on anything that hit the sweet spot for me. I wanted something that 1. won't cost me more than a Ben Franklin, 2. had unquestionable build quality, 3. was flexible & non-microphonic, and 4. looked awesome (who doesn't want this?!) 
  
 Now I could bore you with all of the other stops on the journey*, but I've decided to spare you. I'll just tell you why I'm impressed with the work Mr. Lindsay does over at IAC:

 My original order was for a 5' SPC quad braid with Neutrik 6.4mm plug.
  

  
  
 After offering to write a review for Lindsay, he offered to send a 5' OFC quad braid with Eidolic (woohoo!) plug so I could compare the two for this writeup.
  

  
  
  
  
*Gear Used:*
  
 MBP running JRMC 20 > ALO Audio Pan Am (NOS Raytheons) > HE500 with fuzzor & grill mods, and FocusPads.
  
*Test Tracks:*
  
 "The Curtain" by Snarky Puppy and Metropole Orkest off of _Sylva_
 "Make It Mine" by Jason Mraz off of _We Sing, We Dance, We Steal Things_
 "Jupiter: Bringer of Jollity, from The Planets" by Holst off of Sir Adrian Boult's & The LSO's _Enigma Variations and The Planets_
 "Wake Up Everybody (Live)" by John Legend and The Roots off of _Wake Up Everybody_
 "Valerie ['68 Version]" by Amy Winehouse off of _Lioness: Hidden Treasures_
 "Milestones" by Miles Davis off of _Milestones_
  
*Comparo and Impressions*
  
 Right off the bat. Build quality? Top Notch. The braid is even, yet flexible. The heatshrink is clean and unobtrusive, and all connections are sturdy without question. After the first cable arrived, I mentioned to Lindsay that he might want to make the heatshrink at the connectors a little shorter so they woudn't mash the cable into a surface if a shorter headphone stand (like mine) was being used. With the second cable came a prepaid shipping label so I could send the cable to him. I didn't ask him to do that! He stated that he wanted to make the best cables he can, and if I thought the heatshrink should be shorter, then that's what he wanted to do! I didn't opt for an 'upgraded' Y-split, even though that's an option. To me spending an extra $8-10 for that purpose ain't worth it. I'm sure however, that if I had opted in, that would've lined up with the high standard of the rest of the construction. 
  
 Now for the head to head:
  
 In this corner... silver-plated goodness! The SPC didn't surprise at all. And by that I mean that compared to it's all copper counterpart SPC sounded the way the general consensus describes silver: a touch brighter and more extended. Slightly less weight in the low end than the OFC. In the pop tunes (Mraz, Winehouse, Legend) the kick drum didn't have quite as much impact. Still clean and textured, and I certainly wouldn't say it was lacking, but I would say after A/Bing the two cables back to back, the SPC was consistently lighter down low. It did however, extend further up top. The violins in the Holst were _crystal_ clear and the nuances and intricate cymbal work in the Snarky Puppy tune were never lost or muddled!
  

  
 So after reading those impressions, you can probably predict what is coming. Copper! Yes, the low end was a little thicker. The low mids also carried more weight. Kick drums a la Snarky and upright bass a la Miles were a little more prominent. The timpani in Holst was easier to hear, but also slightly less articulate. Interestingly, the prominent vocal tracks, Winehouse and Legend especially, split the difference. The female vocals were thicker with copper but _cleaner_ with SPC. 
  

  
 So I guess all in all, compared to each other the cables did what you would think. Copper was warmer, silver was cooler. If you're a Hifiman owner with a SS amp, you might want to go the OFC route and if you rock tubes or hybrid design, silver may be for you. Neither cable had a serious leg up on the other. Both sounded quite good and I'd be happy with either!
  
*Conclusion*
  
 If you're in the market for an upgrade cable that won't break the bank, I highly recommend those made by Lindsay over at Impact Audio Cables. Build quality is excellent, turnaround time is great, looks are stellar, and the builder is more than willing to go above and beyond to meet your needs. Check 'em out people!
  
  
 Disclaimer: I'm not affiliated with IAC, nor was I asked or otherwise externally motivated to write this review. I just figured there were other guys out there who wanted to have their cake and eat it too!
  
  
*I certainly am not saying that all other lower-priced cable makers are terrible or low quality. There are many that are quite good. The purpose of this thread, however, was to turn our community on to a new kid on the block who's doing great work at a great price.


----------



## abhishekSPS

will appreciate any direct links where i can contact him...?


----------



## JoeDoe

None I know of besides going to his shop on etsy and contacting him through that.


----------



## joespride

https://www.etsy.com/shop/impactaudiocables


----------



## abvolt

These cables look great and are very reasonably priced but I didn't notice an xlr termination..


----------



## JoeDoe

I'm sure if you message Lindsday, he'll make whatever you need happen!


----------



## LastSaiyan

I found him on Facebook as well as eBay matter of fact I have been talking to him all day about the custom cable I am interested in


----------



## LastSaiyan

I got a set of cables for my Hifiman he-400 and they are awesome I love the quality and the sound I get from them


----------



## Discotack

Just ordered mine for my LCD XC's,what fantastic service from Lindsey,and colour coded to match the wood cups,really looking forward to receiving them.


----------



## JoeDoe

No surprise. L is a gentleman and a scholar!


----------



## Ivabign

I have an 8-Wire Copper IEM cable coming from Impact tomorrow - $132 total - I added an Edolic Rhodium 3.5m ($7)  plus and Edolic Carbon Fiber splitter ($15) - the cable starts at $110...
  
 Photo of the cable - will be glad to shoot out some impressions after I play with it....
  


 Looks very nice - as does the workmanship.


----------



## Ivabign

Received my copper IEM cable today - it looks as nice in person as it does in pics - excellent workmanship. Shipped an a box I will re-use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and packaged well for the journey from Texas. Should be fun trying this out over the weekend with various IEMs. 
  

  

  

  

  

  
 No Memory Wire. Just curved tubing.


----------



## aristos_achaion

I'd contacted Lindsay through Etsy asking about a Pono-balanced HD600 cable. He'd never had anyone request a Pono-balanced cable, but he was willing to build one, and the results are stunning:



(Using his pic, since my photography skills are negligible. )

It's solidly built, sounds great, and it was only $88! (He charges $78 the normal single-ended Sennheiser w/Viablue plus $10 for the second Viablue jack.) I have a feeling this isn't the last cable I'm going to commission from Lindsay...


----------



## Discotack

Worth the wait (delivered bang on time thanks Lindsey,it was the fat man in the red suit made me wait)and worth every penny/cent/euro (insert local currency).
Looks amazing.and my LCD XC's Sound more More MORE ,Like they been in the workshop and super charged,
More Bass ,More Atmosphere,More Energetic With Crisp ,Clear Clarity.
I was anticipating wedging out Viking sized Bucks to get an improvement like this.

Colour coded and hand made to order I couldn't be happier.


----------



## lukeap69

Just ordered one myself. I like that it has different sleeve colour combination.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

ivabign said:


> Received my copper IEM cable today - it looks as nice in person as it does in pics - excellent workmanship. Shipped an a box I will re-use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Damn amazing nice cables at very low price tag, I need to order them too: I need to check how long the delivery to German will take place, but really awesome cables in this shop.


----------



## Textfeud

I've just ordered three cables from Lindsay. What a nice guy! Communication was great, he was patient and answered all my questions. I also appreciate that he doesn't write about how his cables will make your headphone a diamond sprinkled unicorn. 

I ordered three cables. One for my HE-500, one for my ZMF Blackwood and a extension cable off 4.5 metres. The prices are very reasonable. Especially if you compare them some other cable companies. But I don't know how much money goes in to developing and making cables, so they might be reasonable too.

I really like the aesthetics of the cables on the photos. They also look durable and flexible and that's what I'm buying them for! Hopefully it looks just as good in person. Now the long wait begins


----------



## poocaso

They will be worth the wait!! I ordered a replacement cable from Lindsay for my DT-1770/AKG-K267 and am really liking it. Very solid build quality and price is very reasonable for a custom cable; no issues at all with sound quality.


----------



## lukeap69

I've got my cables from Impact; very nice looking red and black combination. Well made and simple and they work. Thanks Impact. Nice price too and shipped quickly. Thumbs up!


----------



## Textfeud

I received my three cables from Lindsay today and I'm pleasantly surprised. These cables look very good. I bought one for my Hifiman HE-500, ZMF Omni and a 4.5 metres extension cable. They are flexible, comfortable, light and also sound great. I'm not gonna go in depth about the sound, but I'm very happy with my purchase. Affordable, great looking cables. What's not to love!


----------



## singleended58

lastsaiyan said:


> I got a set of cables for my Hifiman he-400 and they are awesome I love the quality and the sound I get from them




Did you purchase the copper or SPC cable for HE-400? What amp do you use to drive the He-400?


----------



## skyline315

I'll add mine to the list.  Lovely cable for my HE-500.
  
 Lindsay was a pleasure to work with:


----------



## LastSaiyan

I got the copper ones and I'm using the schiit lyr2 and I'm very happy with the set up, but I just purchased the he-400i's can't wait to hear what the difference is between the two.


----------



## Textfeud

skyline315 said:


> I'll add mine to the list.  Lovely cable for my HE-500.
> 
> Lindsay was a pleasure to work with:


 
 HE-500 for the win! Love the all black by the way. I opted for more colors.


----------



## skyline315

textfeud said:


> HE-500 for the win! Love the all black by the way. I opted for more colors.


 
 It actually has some grey in there, too.
  
 The colors sure are tempting, but I have a black Bifrost and silver headphone stand.  Just wanted to stick with the theme.


----------



## Textfeud

skyline315 said:


> It actually has some grey in there, too.
> 
> The colors sure are tempting, but I have a black Bifrost and silver headphone stand.  Just wanted to stick with the theme.


 
 It's all about aesthetics . I have black, silver and grey for the HE-500 And black, gold and brown for the ZMF Omni. The extension cable is a mix of both. All looks really great and they sound very good too, although personally I don't believe in cables making a big difference SQ wise. The stock cables sounded good too. There are very very very subtle differences, but in a blind test I wouldn't be able to tell the difference and I doubt anyone would to be honest. I bought them because they are great looking, are durable and lightweight. That's what I was after.


----------



## raybone0566

Hd650 cable from Lindsay.


----------



## skyline315

textfeud said:


> It's all about aesthetics . I have black, silver and grey for the HE-500 And black, gold and brown for the ZMF Omni. The extension cable is a mix of both. All looks really great and they sound very good too, although personally I don't believe in cables making a big difference SQ wise. The stock cables sounded good too. There are very very very subtle differences, but in a blind test I wouldn't be able to tell the difference and I doubt anyone would to be honest. I bought them because they are great looking, are durable and lightweight. That's what I was after.


 
 Yeah, I had no objectives whatsoever in terms of sound.  And, one thing I appreciate about Lindsay, is that he doesn't hype his products as being something that will elevate your audio experiences.
  
 Just no fuss, well-made, and very attractive cables at a good price.


----------



## Textfeud

skyline315 said:


> Yeah, I had no objectives whatsoever in terms of sound.  And, one thing I appreciate about Lindsay, is that he doesn't hype his products as being something that will elevate your audio experiences.
> 
> Just no fuss, well-made, and very attractive cables at a good price.


 
 Yes exactly that. Loved that he didn't state anything about the sound. That's what made me buy them!


----------



## Jozurr

Hi,
  
 can someone please test the cables and confirm if they are even a little bit microphonic? Specially rubbing against the table or with your hair/hand near the ear etc


----------



## lukeap69

jozurr said:


> Hi,
> 
> can someone please test the cables and confirm if they are even a little bit microphonic? Specially rubbing against the table or with your hair/hand near the ear etc




I will check tonight for you Zaven.


----------



## skyline315

jozurr said:


> Hi,
> 
> can someone please test the cables and confirm if they are even a little bit microphonic? Specially rubbing against the table or with your hair/hand near the ear etc


 
  
 None for me with my HE-500.


----------



## Textfeud

None for me with the HE-500 or ZMF Omni.


----------



## lukeap69

@Jozurr
  
 I can confirm what others said. No need to worry.


----------



## Jozurr

Thanks for the info guys. Sent him a query but he seems to respond very slow and it's been a while since he last responded.
  
 How long does he take to send the cables out?


----------



## Textfeud

Send him new message, he might have missed it. I had to wait two weeks only!


----------



## skyline315

jozurr said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Sent him a query but he seems to respond very slow and it's been a while since he last responded.
> 
> How long does he take to send the cables out?


 
  
 Strange.  He was always very responsive to my questions.  He may be busy with work or something.
  
 Only took him about a week for turnaround on mine plus 2-3 days for shipping.


----------



## Textfeud

He was pretty quick with me too, but one can always miss a message. I messaged him on Etsy. I had three cables and only had to wait 2 weeks. Fast turnaround for sure!


----------



## xZEROZx

When I first opened the Pelican case in which my LCD-2's came in, I was blown away by everything inside it, except you guessed it, the cables.  For a product that oozed so much build quality and polish (I upgraded my Bamboo Composite version with the brown leather headband and earpads, which makes the set look even nicer IMO) I felt the stock cables looked generic and cheap.
  
 As I browsed for 3rd party cables, I realized that most are very high end and high priced alternatives (adding a tinge of snake oil to the whole idea of upgraded cables).  Thankfully, I decided to browse Head-Fi before purchasing anything, and found this recommendation of Impact Audio Cables.  Glad I did.  Lindsey is a really cool and communicative person, we actually have a very long conversation during my decision process to select paracord colors, connectors, etc.
  
 I am really happy with the end product, and Lindsey even used a photo of my cable as the primary sample for his Audeze version.  Although I can only notice a very tiny difference in audio quality, the actual build quality and looks of the cable for the price is unbeatable, at least for me.  I'll be buying another set for my Grado RS2e's soon, and also a shorter, 3.5mm version for my LCD-2's to use with my Apogee Groove or straight to iPad/iPhone/MacBook.
  
 Once again, thanks to the community and especially Lindsey for a good product and experience.


----------



## Letmebefrank

It's been about 2 weeks since I ordered my cable, the etsy page said 21 day turnaround. This wait time is rough, Amazon has killed my patience lol


----------



## Subhakar

No posts in recent times in this thread. Something happened? Cables are being delivered punctually?


----------



## H2Ologd

I sent Lindsey an email Saturday about cable colors. Received a response within a day. Although I changed my mind about the colors. I placed an order today. Now I'm in the waiting mode.


----------



## Stratos27

I just ordered a cable for my Elears that are due in this week. He was very fast to respond to my questions and my build choices. Definitely running his business like true professional. 2-3 week build time, you can't beat that.


----------



## chicken beer

I just realize it's most likely a she instead of he. So umbarrassing I was saying thanks man in our previous messages.

Guess we can't make the assumption every high end audio gear lover must be a gentleman although 99% of them are...


----------



## JoeDoe

chicken beer said:


> I just realize it's most likely a she instead of he. So umbarrassing I was saying thanks man in our previous messages.
> 
> Guess we can't make the assumption every high end audio gear lover must be a gentleman although 99% of them are...




 In this case, Lindsey is a he.


----------



## chicken beer

joedoe said:


> In this case, Lindsey is a he.




I see, thanks!


----------



## eyoon

I had a great experience in purchasing XLR cables for my HD650 (along with an XLR to 3.25 adapter).  This was my first time purchasing custom headphone cables, so I had a bunch of questions which were promptly answered.  And there wasn't even a hint of an upsell in any of those responses.  I'm very happy with the quality of the product I received.  and no, he didn't ask for me to provide any good feedback for him either.  I'm just a fan.


----------



## tesox

Just received my new cable from Lindsay and I can easily say: I love these cable!
  
 The build quality is exceptional and they look just beautiful.
 I choosed best quality connectors and black/gold/silver cable colors to suite my Audeze's ... it's a perfect match.
  
*A picture says more than thousand words:*
  

  

  

  

  
  
  
 Beautiful ...isn't it ? Not at least to say .... they price was also very fair !


----------



## guyuemuziye

Can anybody provide some tips on how to correctly connect impact audio cable (half sleeved copper cable) to an IEM?  First, I assume the grey is for left and the red is for right. But there is a logo on both side, I tried to leave them to the same direction (tried both inward and outward), it sounds wired. I then put them in different direction, it sounds right to my ear, but looked wired (see picture), and have no idea which one should face which direction whatsoever...


----------



## EvilUnicornCat

Have you asked him on etsy? He's pretty good at answering questions even if you haven't bought anything. My guess is the black goes on the right ear piece and red on left, based on his example pictures.


----------



## guyuemuziye

evilunicorncat said:


> Have you asked him on etsy? He's pretty good at answering questions even if you haven't bought anything. My guess is the black goes on the right ear piece and red on left, based on his example pictures.


 
 Thanks for suggesting. I contacted them on facebook and got a prompt response. It seems that there is something wrong with my cable, and they suggest me to send it back for free inspecting. Excellent customs service!


----------



## Maelob

I just ordered a balanced cable for my upcoming HD-6XX, can't wait.  Finally somebody not greedy thats charging "real world" prices.


----------



## H2Ologd

Received my new IEM cable today.  Wonderful packaging.  All the connectors were individually wrapped in bubble wrap, and the cable was in a ziplock bag.  Then it was double wrapped in more bubble wrap and then boxed.  I am very pleased with the quality and appearance.  Just need to spend some time listening to music.  My only initial disappointment would be a bit more "noise" when I rub against the cable than the factory Noble cable.  Overall I am happy.


----------



## singleended58

h2ologd said:


> Received my new IEM cable today.  Wonderful packaging.  All the connectors were individually wrapped in bubble wrap, and the cable was in a ziplock bag.  Then it was double wrapped in more bubble wrap and then boxed.  I am very pleased with the quality and appearance.  Just need to spend some time listening to music.  My only initial disappointment would be a bit more "noise" when I rub against the cable than the factory Noble cable.  Overall I am happy.




You will be amazed after the cables burned in for awhile.


----------



## cbl117

I just placed an order for a replacement cable for a HE-400i with the 2.5mm connectors.  Can anyone confirm fitment compatibility?  The 400i connectors are slightly recessed...


----------



## skamaria

cbl117 said:


> I just placed an order for a replacement cable for a HE-400i with the 2.5mm connectors.  Can anyone confirm fitment compatibility?  The 400i connectors are slightly recessed...


 
  
 I am in the same boat with 400i's with new connectors... did you get your cables and if so, how was the fit?


----------



## cbl117

skamaria said:


> I am in the same boat with 400i's with new connectors... did you get your cables and if so, how was the fit?


 

 Not yet.  They are supposed to ship by 12/16.


----------



## skamaria

cbl117 said:


> Not yet.  They are supposed to ship by 12/16.


 
  
 Ah, thanks.  If you should remember, I'd really appreciate hearing the outcome.


----------



## Rish732

I have been using my Sennheiser 800 cable for about 3 weeks now. 

Lindsay is a professional and extremely courteous via Etsy communication. He was also patient with my requests and my sometimes, inexperienced questions. 

 I had modded the Senns with the Super DuPont resonator and cork mod. This had all tamed the treble frequencies and that pesky 10khz spike a bit with the stock cable. 

I looked up Lindsay's shop on etsy and was curious about his prices for his Litz - superior quality cables. The price was extremely reasonable and I knew copper was the way to go. 

I waited patiently and then Lindsay's cable arrived. Perfectly packed and all plugs protected in bubble wrap. The cable is pleasantly pliable with just enough tension to be virtually tangle free. The braid is brilliant. 

They are gorgeous. The copper is almost gold-like in its iridescence. The connectors are solid and the heat shrink is professionally applied. I opted to not go for the splitter and nothing suffers for it. But I'm sure it would look even better with! Pictures are at the bottom of this post. 

More importantly the sound is lovely, smooth and yet lively. The soundstage is still there and the bass benefits from a bit of resolution and oomph but the best of it is that the treble has been tamed to reasonable and yet still airy levels. 

I cannot recommend his cables enough. Reach out to him via Etsy. Ask him about his Litz line and get yourselves some custom cables without going into debt or feeling guilty for spending nearly as much as your cans. 

I highly and without reservations recommend Lindsay and his shop. https://www.etsy.com/shop/ImpactAudioCables


----------



## Libertad

been using my cable non stop since it arrived and generally to me its given the iems a noticeable boost in clarity and realism. The cable was well wrapped when it arrived  and is absolutely gorgeous to look at.


----------



## jtung95

Ordered my cables from Mr. Lindsay and although it was the busy holiday season, he fulfilled my custom request within the promised turn around time! Not only do they look as nice as some of the double if not triple priced boutique cables, the sound quality and audio signature improvement is significant. This was my first aftermarket cable set, so I had a lot of questions that needed to be cleared up, and throughout the course of our dozen plus emails, Mr. Lindsay was always very patient and helpful with his replies. Hopefully his skills and prices don't reach too many ears, or else he'll be swamped with orders.


----------



## cbl117

skamaria said:


> Ah, thanks.  If you should remember, I'd really appreciate hearing the outcome.


 
  
 Very impressed with the cable.  The packaging was very secure and each connector was individually bubble wrapped.  Seems to provide a fuller-bodied, clearer, smoother sound to my he-400i.  I want to say the soundstage improved as well, both width and depth.


----------



## DBaldock9

I originally contacted Lindsay about making a custom balanced IEM cable, with a 90° 2.5mm TRRS plug to use with my Onkyo DP-X1 DAP.  He checked with his parts suppliers, and there isn't a 90° 2.5mm TRRS plug available in small quantities.  The only DIY connector I've been able to locate, is one with a snap-together plastic housing, which would have to be ordered from the UK.
  
Wanting as low of a profile plug as possible, I asked which was the shortest straight 2.5mm TRRS he had available, and he recommended this configuration - an Eidolic E-2.5GC at one end of a 4-ft, 2-strand Type 6 Copper Litz cable, the Eidolic E-SX3 Splitter, and the Eidolic EM-CXP (MMCX) connectors for the earphones.
  
This specific cable still isn't listed on his Etsy page, but he does have a photo of the 4-strand version.  The 2-strand cable was less than $90, and if I had been in-town during the Christmas & New Years holidays, I probably could have picked it up - since he's in one of the northern suburbs of Houston... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Instead, he shipped it to where I was spending the holidays.
  
This cable is perfect for use with the DP-X1 (and other 2.5mm Balanced Output devices), since it's thin, flexible, not very microphonic, and extremely well made. I will be ordering additional custom cables from Impact Audio.
  
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## BftdATL

Just received my cables from Lindsay, ordered for my LCD-3 and HD800. They sound fantastic and are top quality! Couldn't recommend Impact Audio Cables more, especially for the price and excellent customer service.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

photos will do more justice!!


----------



## fuhransahis

Can anyone compare these with the ALO Audio Litz or Reference 8 cables? Looking to get a balanced cable for my Campfire Vega.


----------



## xuan87

The copper litz iem cable is crazy tempting... I wonder if he will introduce silver litz cables eventually.


----------



## DBaldock9

xuan87 said:


> The copper litz iem cable is crazy tempting... I wonder if he will introduce silver litz cables eventually.


 
  
 Contact Lindsay, and ask him.  If his suppliers can deliver the parts, he will probably build whatever sort of custom cable you're willing to pay for.


----------



## xuan87

dbaldock9 said:


> Contact Lindsay, and ask him.  If his suppliers can deliver the parts, he will probably build whatever sort of custom cable you're willing to pay for.


 
  
 I would eventually when I need to buy an extra cable. However, I'm curious if he's able to source the parts for the old UE Triple Fi series of 2 pins which have a different diameter to the current 2 pins used by everyone. FLC8 earphones are still using the old pins so it's tough to find cables for them. Will shoot Lindsay an email.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

anyone got any description between the diff cables for the diff sonic impressions?
  
 am thinking to get spc or copper litz.


----------



## Libertad

using the copper litz on the M1060 and things cleared up nicely and with more articulate bass


----------



## JoeDoe

Recently had an order filled for my ZMF Ori. There's a little eye candy for you. 



The midnight blue in the braid matches the midnight blue sliders perfectly.


----------



## xuan87

Last weekend, I met up with this fell audio guy that I randomly bumped into at a local shop previously. At that time, I noticed that he was using a Pioneer XDR 300 like me, but with the default plastic screen protector still on, so I arranged to meet up with him another time to pass him an extra glass screen protector that I had.
  
 From afar, I noticed he had this really nice copper colored IEM cable with a rose gold carbon fiber y splitter. The whole cable just look so dang familiar! The guy said he bought it from Etsy and I immediately knew it was Impact Audio Cable. 
  
 I have no idea how it sounds like but I was impressed with the workmanship. In addition, considering the parts that is used (copper litz, carbon fiber y splitter, and Eidolic connectors), and the price, this is hands down the most bang-for-buck IEM cable that I've ever seen. 
  
 Definitely going to get a pair for my Dita Dream, but have to wait for some issue on that to be settled first.


----------



## H2Ologd

xuan87
  
 You are right.  The workmanship is impressive and the quality of the parts really make these awesome cables.  I rotate my DACs enough that I can not honestly say my cable improved any sound.  What I can say is that my Noble iem truly has a unique appearance and is fun to listen to.  The cable in no way degraded my opinion of music.


----------



## Mkoll

Can anyone comment on the microphonics of the copper litz cable compared to their "infinity" cable? Preferably the IEM cables, but headphones will do as well. Thanks!


----------



## thi181

Are these guys still active tried asking something on their fb page and haven't received a answer in a weeks time


----------



## fuhransahis

thi181 said:


> Are these guys still active tried asking something on their fb page and haven't received a answer in a weeks time


Yes, contact him through Etsy.


----------



## thi181

fuhransahis said:


> Yes, contact him through Etsy.


Thanks il try asking there


----------



## Josh Condie

raybone0566 said:


> Hd650 cable from Lindsay.



Raybone - I'm looking for the same HD650 cable setup you have for my Schiit Mjolnir 2.  May I ask exactly what you ordered/configured, and what it cost?

Thanks!


----------



## Cantrell

Does anyone have any suggestions for other semi custom to custom IEM cable builders at similar quality and price points in N America other than Impact Audio Cables?


----------



## Maelob

Cantrell said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for other semi custom to custom IEM cable builders at similar quality and price points in N America other than Impact Audio Cables?


Good luck with that! I have not seen anybody making cables in the U.S at that price point. Impact is the best value in my opinion.


----------



## DBaldock9

I've been assembling a few cables, for re-wiring some of my earbuds - but I've ordered some mid-range looking connectors, and cheaper wire from AliExpress.

If you order (in small quantities) the quality Eidolic connectors that Lindsay used on my cable, the three connectors (2.5mm TRRS, and 2x MMCX) would cost $30 plus Shipping (from a US vendor - I wouldn't necessarily trust that name brand connectors on AliExpress are genuine), and OCC Litz wire (to braid a 4-strand, 2.5-meter cable), sells for ~$28 for 10-meters from AliExpress.  So, you're at ~$60, without a splitter, or heat-shrink, or labor costs.


----------



## Cantrell

From what I've found today, to make cable to own stadards would be about  $90 without adding nice soft cable bundle jacket... Helix Ag plated OCC Cu, Eidolic plugs and splitter, L/R label, etc.

Found another fairly customizable cable Co that does headphones and other stuff w Eidolic that's about  $87 for 1-6 foot length of wires, paracord jacket & shipped, can also do upgrades of OCC Cu or Ag for  $30/$35, Furutech for certain plugs, add some coil as well, some interesting jacket options, etc that's not too bad looking of an offering.


----------



## CarlosUnchained

Cantrell said:


> From what I've found today, to make cable to own stadards would be about  $90 without adding nice soft cable bundle jacket... Helix Ag plated OCC Cu, Eidolic plugs and splitter, L/R label, etc.
> 
> Found another fairly customizable cable Co that does headphones and other stuff w Eidolic that's about  $87 for 1-6 foot length of wires, paracord jacket & shipped, can also do upgrades of OCC Cu or Ag for  $30/$35, Furutech for certain plugs, add some coil as well, some interesting jacket options, etc that's not too bad looking of an offering.



Care to share the cable Co you found?


----------



## Cantrell

CarlosUnchained said:


> Care to share the cable Co you found?



Here's the link for the cables: 

https://www.mimic-cables.com/products/custom-headphone-cable


----------



## DBaldock9

I did get a response to the Etsy message I sent to Lindsay.
He said they were OK, and their place didn't get flooded by Hurricane Harvey - but their neighborhood was surrounded by water for a few days, so they were not able to get out.

I know I saw some TV coverage of one neighborhood in a northern suburb of Houston, where the water was at least 7' deep - you couldn't see the top of the trim over the garage doors at the front of the houses - so being _trapped-in_ for a few days wasn't too bad.


----------



## RollinHard843

Just got a cable from Impact today for my Lcd2, im a very happy customer cool color choices, great build, light and not bulky, and improved sound over the stock cable. Ill be going back for any headphones i get that have removable cables.


----------



## CarlosUnchained

RollinHard843 said:


> Just got a cable from Impact today for my Lcd2, im a very happy customer cool color choices, great build, light and not bulky, and improved sound over the stock cable. Ill be going back for any headphones i get that have removable cables.



Photo or didn't happen


----------



## RollinHard843

CarlosUnchained said:


> Photo or didn't happen



Here we go! Brown and black to match the shedua lcd2.


----------



## cpete2112

Would anybody know where I could get furutech or adl seperate diy mmcx connectors, the same ones on the adl ihp-35m plus 1.3 m cables. I have shure se846 cl's. Or do you think the eidolic em-cxp mmcx plugs are better, thoughts? Impossible to find the furu's as standalones, I'm assuming they'd be spendy, so if the eidolic are solid might be smarter to go that route. Any input is appreciated, thx.


----------



## ZYReady

Hi everyone, do you possibly know if they are still running their business currently? Thanks!


----------



## Astral Abyss

ZYReady said:


> Hi everyone, do you possibly know if they are still running their business currently? Thanks!



I'd like to find out as well.  Lindsay had started making some super nice higher tier one-off cables right before shutting down the shop in April.  I've been hopeful that all is well and that the business reopens at some point, but it's been almost 5 months now.


----------



## singleended5863

It seems like there are too many competitions out there nowadays.


----------



## DBaldock9

Received an email today from Etsy, saying that Lindsay's Impact Audio Cables store was back up and running.  
He's still here in Spring, TX (just North of Houston), and I guess they didn't get washed away with all of that rain last week.


----------



## Astral Abyss

DBaldock9 said:


> Received an email today from Etsy, saying that Lindsay's Impact Audio Cables store was back up and running.
> He's still here in Spring, TX (just North of Houston), and I guess they didn't get washed away with all of that rain last week.



Thanks for the update!  Even though it's been over a year, I hadn't given up on ImpactAudio.  Cables are just so good... I wanted to believe... this is great news!


----------



## Vvnz100

Buy a balanced cable for my LCD 2 Classic (87$ for 7 ft), really great!

The cable is light, well-finished, and allows me to enjoy the power of my Pioneer U-05 (which was a bit short on the classic SE). I won't get into the sound of cables or other, for me it's of little interest: I just have a cable at the desired length, adapted to my needs for half the price of the stock cable... and no THX 789 to buy!


----------



## DBaldock9

Expecting a delivery today, of two Impact Audio 4ft 4-Wire Type 6 Copper Litz IEM Cables - 
Both with a small barrel Eidolic 2.5mm TRRS plug
One with Eidolic MMCX plugs
One with Eidolic 0.78mm 2-Pin plugs


----------



## ufospls2 (Sep 3, 2021)

If anyone is interested in my Impact Audio cable, please shoot me a message/offer. Its a 2.5mm to 4PinXLR


----------



## ufospls2

Hey Guys,

normally I wouldn't post a for sale add in a thread, but as my ad is so old, and I'd forgotten about it, just want to raise awareness. I've massively lowered the price and updated the photo. Give me a shout if you are interested.

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/impact-audio-cable-4pin-xlr-to-2-5mm-eidolic.3503/


----------

